
Ask HN: Can you give some feedback on this thing I built? - jjoe
Hi,<p>I&#x27;m grateful if you could go to https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.cachoid.com&#x2F; and:<p>0) Try to understand the service being offered<p>1) Follow the CTA<p>2) Sign up<p>3) Use the app<p>I&#x27;m expecting some road bumps along the way. Could you please write a sentence or two on where that happened? You can reply here or email at joe at the above domain.<p>Thanks!
======
azeirah
You're really missing a short paragraph describing the exact service you're
providing, you have a nice headline, website looks fine, list a lot of
features, but I'm only vaguely aware of what varnish exactly is. Why should I
want this?

What exactly is your target audience? Perhaps not me, and then it's ok. Do you
think all your target visitors know what Varnish is, if they have it or not,
if they need it or not, if they need your service to get varnish, etc.

Not an expert, just my personal experience on the site. I run a couple of my
own sites, know on a basic level how to run websites, I feel like I might be
close to the target audience, but perhaps not.

~~~
jjoe
_> You're really missing a short paragraph describing the exact service you're
providing_

Is the subheading "Spin up Instant Varnish Nodes for ..." not descriptive
enough of the service? Perhaps I'm better off writing a short paragraph right
before the "features" section?

Now that I've read your comment and sogen's, it's pretty clear I need a quick
explainer of both the service and Varnish. Perhaps I need to fuse both into a
paragraph.

Much appreciated!

------
sogen
I'd work more on educating people, i.e. "What is Varnish".

I know that this is a cache for Wordpress but you must expect _Non-Technical_
folks visiting your website.

Congrats on launching!

~~~
jjoe
Yes, definitely! I started off wanting to target people who've heard about or
used Varnish. But now it's becoming clear that I shouldn't exclude those who
don't.

Thanks :) !

